# custom aprons



## choppersteve03 (Jun 18, 2011)

how many of you brothers have a custom mm apron


----------



## Ashlar (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a handmade Master Mason apron . It is white on white . The main apron is made of duck cloth (cotton canvas) and it has an All Seeing Eye on the bib , a S & C inside of a wreath and it is trimmed out in white satin . A gift from my wife . 

I also have a custom made Past Master apron .


----------



## LC Barbarino (Jun 18, 2011)

Do the Lodges usually allow the use of them? Would it be a little confusing to distinguish between officers? Great idea I would like to make one..


----------



## Ol Kev (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't have one but would like to. Unfortunately, I don't think Grand Lodge allows their use. I have seen some really old ones on eBay that had some really nice embroidery on them, along the lines of Bro. Washington's. Something made like that would not be cheap though

Washington



Meriwether Lewis (Lewis & Clark)


Check out some of the custom offerings from this brother in Franklin, TN
The Craftman's Apron


----------



## Ashlar (Jun 19, 2011)

I am a Ky Mason so I can not answer for Texas .  Any Past Master in Ky may wear a PM apron when ever he wishes , some are simple with just the PM emblem and some are heavily adorned . As for my MM apron apron , it is white on white so it will not be confused with an officers apron BUT will stand out from the regular plain members apron .


----------



## bullrack33 (Jul 28, 2011)

While I do not have one now, I do intend on getting one to wear at special occasions like the yearly march to the Alamo.


----------



## mrpesas (Aug 1, 2011)

My wife has an embroidery machine and was thinking about making an apron.  I have read through the threads about aprons, but I have not seen this specifically answered.

Would a plain white trimmed apron with no embroidering (white on white, so as not to be confused with a blue trimmed officer's apron) be "approved" for use in normal lodge?

Would a white on white apron with the S&C on the field be "approved"?
Like this:


Are there any regulations concerning what is allowed under the bib?  IE:a plain white on white apron with no embroidering anywhere visible, but a quote under the bib that is meaningful to me.


----------



## Txmason (Aug 1, 2011)

When is the yearly march in the Alamo? How can I participate?


----------



## choppersteve03 (Aug 2, 2011)

You can put all sorts of stuff on your apron. As long as it is masonicly appropriate.


----------



## Mac (Aug 2, 2011)

choppersteve03 said:


> You can put all sorts of stuff on your apron. As long as it is masonicly appropriate.


I've had this discussion recently with a wise brother, and I don't know if, in Texas, we are indeed allowed to put much on our aprons.  The law book specifies the size, and mentions a few things you can put on there.

My question is: are you only allowed to put the items mentioned in the law book on the apron?

Or can a Texas PM wear the aprons worn by Canadian and English PMs with the perpendiculars below the columns, as long as the apron is the right dimensions in size?


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 27, 2012)

There are a couple of aprons that I know have some sort of agreement, dispensation, or whatever with GL.  The apron for full members of the Texas Lodge of Research, and Tranquility Lodge.

I think, but cannot verify, that there is a pretty significant loophole somewhere about em.  Reason I say this is that a buddy of mine is JPM of a local Houston lodge and he had one done up, and approved by GL, that looks like something appropriate for a grand lodge poobah somewhere for a true fact.  I've never seen so much bling - I told him he ought to make a cape out of the thing and start fighting crime.  Every time he is in a new crowd the whole room eventually crowds around to admire the thing.  Tassels don't cover it.

He said he got pushback at GL over it but pointed out that there was nothing in the rules forbidding it and they had to accept it - though I take it that he navigated the rules very specifically.  And hes one of those guys who has all the recent past GMs on speed dial, and thats the sort of thing that keeps grey rules going in your favor.  I should see him next week and I'll see if he'll quote me the line in scripture/bylaws about it though.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 28, 2012)

I'll have to double check my GL Bylaw's, but I'm pretty sure they're very specific on the dimensions and what can and cannot be on them. Personally I'm a huge fan of personalized Aprons, but I can see an issue with uniformity.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jul 31, 2012)

Articles 273 and 274 of the GLoTX constitution prescribe the types of aprons that may be worn in Texas lodges...  Plain white lambskin or cloth aprons for all brothers; if the Lodge provides them, officers may wear aprons with blue edge trim with the jewel of the particular office embroidered on the bib/flap, and the square and compasses on the body of the apron.  Aprons are to be "Texas-sized," e.g., 16" X 16"  instead of the 14" X 16" dimensions that are common in most other jurisdictions.

Past masters do appear to have a bit more leniency in the design of past master aprons, but the rules don't appear to go into all that much detail.

Custom aprons are allowed here in Arkansas and other jurisdictions; specifications on apron size and design appears to be one of the local peculiarities in the GLoTX...


----------



## scialytic (Oct 13, 2012)

The article reads that that is for "regulation aprons"...I have not found a reference citing a requirement for "regulation aprons" to be worn or when. 

I was actually just talking with a Brother in Georgia that makes standard as well as custom aprons. (His name is Jack Faubian and here's the Brother's site.) He said that he makes aprons of all kinds for Texas Lodges. He said that (fancy custom jobs aside) he makes a blue ASE on the bib and a blue S&C on the body pretty regularly. He said that he was pretty sure they were made for common-use at the lodges. 

Does anybody use slightly-customized aprons? Maybe white with an ASE, S&C, and/or B&J? Something custom, but subtly so?


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 13, 2012)

Ashlar said:


> I am a Ky Mason so I can not answer for Texas .  Any Past Master in Ky may wear a PM apron when ever he wishes



One hard and fast rule here is that ONLY plain white aprons may be worn at a Masonic funeral service (except those held under the auspices of the Grand Lodge).


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 13, 2012)

scialytic said:


> I was actually just talking with a Brother in Georgia that makes standard as well as custom aprons. (His name is Jack Faubian and here's the Brother's site.) He said that he makes aprons of all kinds for Texas Lodges.



I am a Charter Member of Point Isabel #33 and Bro. Jack made a batch of Charter Member aprons for us- did a great job. I only wear it to meetings at that Lodge and sometimes @ Grand Lodge (where the wearing of personal aprons such as TLR, T2K, DDGM, etc.) is encouraged.


----------



## scialytic (Oct 14, 2012)

I was most impressed by him. He comes across as a truly square Brother. He actually sends the finished aprons to the customer prior to payment. Only after the customer receives the apron and accepts it does he ask for payment. This Fraternity is a beautiful thing. You won't find business men like that often. He's a 55+ year Mason. We talked about it and I pray he gets his 60. What a great Brother and a testament to our Brotherhood!


----------



## scialytic (Oct 14, 2012)

Well I just purchased an apron from www.lodgeaprons.com. After a lot of contemplation and battling the urge to get something that was nice and embroidered (with a little mentorship from Brother Lins); I've ordered a white cloth apron with a white belt (instead of ties). I've decided to maintain the start of my journey as plain and humble. I am, however, planning on designing an apron over my first few years. That should aid in my studies and provide deeper introspection. Thanks for all the insight on this thread.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 14, 2012)

Can a PM wear a PM apron with blue trim in Texas?


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 14, 2012)

CajunTinMan said:


> Can a PM wear a PM apron with blue trim in Texas?



Just about all of the PM aprons I've seen had blue trim- I've never heard anyone complain about them.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok thanks. I got my father a very ornate one


----------



## jeffself (Nov 16, 2013)

Look up brotherhoodaprons.com 

The late brother William Ellis ,his wife is still making the handmade aprons and keeping the business going 


My Freemasonry


----------



## scialytic (Nov 16, 2013)

That is sad news. I am glad that his Lady Widow is continuing their service to the Brethren. He designed and made my apron for me. I wanted an all-white apron with a S&C embroidered on it. He said he had never made one and felt some colored thread would be more "normal"  but when I explained that I wanted the apron to remain completely whitr, he understood and would do his best to make it turn out nice. It did! He was pretty impressed with the result himself. I was really impressed with him. And the apron is great!

https://m.facebook.com/BrotherhoodAprons?id=182225398462280&_rdr


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Nov 17, 2013)

Are grand lodge just banned custom aprons 


My Freemasonry


----------



## scialytic (Nov 17, 2013)

SeattleMason0613 said:


> Are grand lodge just banned custom aprons
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Many do. My Lodge's aprons have embroidered S&C on them, so I felt safe with that design. I wouldn't recommend a custom for regular use. If your Lodge is fine with you wearing it for certain occassions or if it has specific symbolic meaning you should be fine if your W:.M:. is okay with it. Now that it is your GL law, it makes it more complicated. But many Brothers have a custom apron designed for personal reasons so it is less about wearing a cool apron to Lodge.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 17, 2013)

SeattleMason0613 said:


> Are grand lodge just banned custom aprons


Does the prohibition include Past Master's aprons or are they still allowed?


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm not a. 100% sure I just know there was a problem with people designing there own or wearing something similar to george washington apron. So the rule is a basic white rectangle with the correct dimensions, 


My Freemasonry


----------



## MarkR (Nov 18, 2013)

SeattleMason0613 said:


> I'm not a. 100% sure I just know there was a problem with people designing there own or wearing something similar to george washington apron. So the rule is a basic white rectangle with the correct dimensions,
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry


Which then discourages the brethren from purchasing a nice Master Mason apron of their own, and they go back to wearing the tired, worn, frayed and grimy cloth aprons from the stack at the tyler's station.  Sigh.


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Nov 18, 2013)

No we are given brand new aprons of our own 


My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 18, 2013)

SeattleMason0613 said:


> No we are given brand new aprons of our own



I was affiliated with Seaside lodge north of Seattle for a while.  I don't remember anyone bringing their own white leather apron to any meeting but their own degree.  I do remember brothers wearing their own PM aprons.  I would ask for a ruling on PM aprons for clarification.


----------



## K3vin (Nov 18, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Does the prohibition include Past Master's aprons or are they still allowed?



The main issue the Grand Master explained to us on his visit last month, was the varying colors of trim and sizes. The GL had received many complaints of some aprons not complying with the Washington Masonic Code. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## MarkR (Nov 19, 2013)

SeattleMason0613 said:


> No we are given brand new aprons of our own
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry


In Minnesota, nobody wears their "raising apron" that they're given.  They put that away to keep it spotless for their eventual funeral.  They wear the tired cloth aprons from the tyler's station.  We're permitted to buy nice MM or PM aprons, but hardly anybody does.


----------



## DJGurkins (Nov 19, 2013)

I was told to save my presented apron for funerals and outside of your lodge functions were you need your own apron. I can have a custom apron made for these times but it must be basically the same as I was presented. Once I serve in the east I will be allowed a Past Master Apron and our lodge Usually buys it for our Masters. Now I was presented at my raising a white leather apron that I keep in a protective case. I take it with me when I visit a lodge in case they run out of aprons.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 19, 2013)

I won't quote the lecture again (the reason I wear the apron I was presented during the EA), but I have assisted in a number of military funerals where we performed a Masonic service, and at every single one, my Lodge supplied the apron.
I guess there are a lot of widows out there with aprons in their closets...


----------



## DJGurkins (Nov 28, 2013)

My apron will be in the casket with me. My lodge will place one on the casket for me.

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Roy Vance (Nov 29, 2013)

Mac said:


> I've had this discussion recently with a wise brother, and I don't know if, in Texas, we are indeed allowed to put much on our aprons. The law book specifies the size, and mentions a few things you can put on there.
> 
> My question is: are you only allowed to put the items mentioned in the law book on the apron?
> 
> Or can a Texas PM wear the aprons worn by Canadian and English PMs with the perpendiculars below the columns, as long as the apron is the right dimensions in size?



I had a custom MM apron made, real leather, Texas regulation size, white on white. White trim, S&C on the body and all-seeing eye on the bib, with my name and Lodge name and number embroidered under the bib. Our DDGM told me it was OK to wear it as a "traveling" apron, since I am an officer in both of my Lodges. I will have a simple PM apron made when the time comes.
:2:


----------



## Bro_Vick (Dec 1, 2013)

Because of the sensitivities that anything and everything is up to interpretation at Grand Lodge, I would just wear either a Past Master (if you are one, as those aren't uniform, and vary greatly) or just a white Apron.

With that being said, I am looking to buy one, if for no other reason to have something personal to represent my continuing Masonic journey.  It doesn't need to be in lodge to be something special.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 1, 2013)

I own several custom aprons being a "has been" of the local York Rite bodies. I have both a Past High Priest and Past Thrice Illustrious Master aprons.

As far as the Lodge is concerned, I have the apron that was originally presented to me (never worn), and a white (TX Reg.) cotton apron with elastic waistband, that I wear outside the Lodge when visiting or attending funerals. I am sure that after June, I will wear my Past Master apron to any other special events.


----------



## Browncoat (Dec 1, 2013)

Personally, I don't see what all the hubbub is about. It's supposed to be _your_ apron that symbolically carries _your_ working tools for _your_ journey. It stands to reason that it should be personal and customized to _your_ individual tastes. I understand the need for some uniformity, such as size, and certain color restrictions so that they don't resemble the aprons of other bodies. I imagine that custom aprons were more the norm many years ago until some "have nots" at the Lodge started complaining about overly-ornate aprons, so rules were implemented to ban them.

Like most others who have replied here, our Lodge uses the Tyler station Rent-an-Apron(TM) cloth aprons and they are a bit worse for wear. The officer aprons are nice, though.


----------



## jmiluso (Dec 1, 2013)

I personally just like the plain white apron.  The true badge of a mason, no frills just honest. That is what I will be buried with.


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 6, 2014)

In my lodge I would look out of place with a custom apron as everybody wears those supplied by the lodge.


----------



## marty15chris (Oct 6, 2014)

I wear my custom apron when in lodge and not filling a seat. I see my custom apron as a way to honor and exalt our craft.


----------



## vangoedenaam (Oct 11, 2014)

In my country aprons are handed out during initiation and reflect lodge identity. A custom apron would look out of place, although i never heard of rules against it. I will ask the WM about this one day.


----------

